# bonfire licence



## juju123 (Apr 7, 2012)

can you have a bonfire in Alicante area without a licence...I have been told that even during October and may you need a licence to have a bonfire for garden waste in your garden...we live near la hoya....is this true...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

juju123 said:


> can you have a bonfire in Alicante area without a licence...I have been told that even during October and may you need a licence to have a bonfire for garden waste in your garden...we live near la hoya....is this true...


you certainly need a licence where I live, all year round, & probably everywhere else

check with your ayuntamiento / town hall to be certain

even with a licence there will be times when you can't burn due to high fire risk


:welcome:


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Normally, in the Valencia communidad, you have what are called 'burning days'. These vary by where you are so best to get information from your local town hall.

To burn on 'burning days' you don't need a licence (may be different in Javea area). However, if you want/need to burn on other days, then you need to get a special licence for that one occurrence.

As @xabiachica, there are then specific times when one can't burn. For us this is July - October and whenever the town hall decides based on weather conditions etc.


----------

